# River Neath abandoned fishing vessels



## tonyj1984 (Nov 2, 2014)

Hello, 

Does anyone have any memories, photos or information on the 3 abandoned boats that used to lie outside the Ferryboat Inn on the River Neath at Earlswood, opposite Briton Ferry? I've found out 2 of the vessels were called 'Kestrel' and 'Marquis'. There was also a third abandoned vessel that was directly under the A48 bridge that disappeared within the last 7 years. There are now some wooden remains directly across the river opposite the Ferryboat Inn which I'm also keen to find out about. They might be the same vessel that was under the bridge although I'm not sure. 

I'm also looking for further River Neath memories/photos and info on the wooden remains at the Cwrt Sart Pill, an old boat yard that lies near Neath Abbey and remains of a vessel that used to lie next to the Neath bridge.

Any info on the above would be really appreciated. 

Kindest regards
Tony


----------

